# Aging in Place - Have you made preparations?



## palides2021 (Jul 26, 2022)

I just returned from my trip to Florida to visit my 88 year old mother (and celebrate her birthday). She lives alone, has difficulty walking due to both  her knees are shot, and she uses a cane and small walker when needed. However, she is quite independent and can cook and wash, and her mind is still sharp. She has several friends who have helped her out in the past. I was only there for 3 weeks, and I did as much as I could to help her - she doesn't drive. Took her to the hair salon, her doctor's appointments, dentist appointment, etc. She kept asking what should she do for the future? Should she stay in her home, or move in with my sister who is a few minutes away?  I told her to stay in her home as long as she can. I also offered for her to move in with me, but the first thing she said was "Your house has a lot of steps." Many changes would have to take place in order for my mom to move in with me.

That got me to thinking - I plan to stay in  my house for the rest of my life. Is my house ready for me? I started reading up on "Aging in place" where you ready/renovate your house for the future. It would cost me around $9,000 - 20,000 to make the changes.....depending on what I want to do.

Has anyone done this to their house? If so, how much did it cost and are you satisfied with the results?


----------



## Myquest55 (Jul 26, 2022)

Those are good thoughts!  When we were forced to retire early, due to a disability, we packed up quick and moved to our dream location.  We ended up with a 2 story home but it had already been modified so we could easily live on one floor.  That said, we ended up putting about $60K into remodeling the kitchen (ALL drawers in the lower cabinets - trust me - was the BEST idea!)  and extending the living room another 10 feet.  
If your mother wants to stay in her home, have you considered In-Home Services?   My sister was running ragged trying to keep up with our 94 yr. old father as well as her own family.  We hired a friend of our nephews who had experience, on a part time basis, to spell my sister.  This young man did the laundry, cleaned up the kitchen, vacuumed and accompanied Dad to his appointments and generally made life easy for him - until he required actual medical care 24/7.   Then we found a wonderful In-Home Health Care service until he passed in 2020.  My sister was there off and on - often showing up without notice - just to keep an eye on things.  It worked really well and we had no problems.  
Otherwise, WE have our names on the lists of 2 Retirement Communities.  Our sons live far away and my father enjoyed his so much.  I'm sure that is the main reason he lived so long after my mother passed.  All of his group said they wished they had moved in sooner - they had so much fun!  All apartments had kitchens but dinner was provided every evening in the dining room.  For those of us who lived away, it was comforting to know he was being looked after!
Best of luck!


----------



## palides2021 (Jul 26, 2022)

Myquest55 said:


> Those are good thoughts!  When we were forced to retire early, due to a disability, we packed up quick and moved to our dream location.  We ended up with a 2 story home but it had already been modified so we could easily live on one floor.  That said, we ended up putting about $60K into remodeling the kitchen (ALL drawers in the lower cabinets - trust me - was the BEST idea!)  and extending the living room another 10 feet.
> If your mother wants to stay in her home, have you considered In-Home Services?   My sister was running ragged trying to keep up with our 94 yr. old father as well as her own family.  We hired a friend of our nephews who had experience, on a part time basis, to spell my sister.  This young man did the laundry, cleaned up the kitchen, vacuumed and accompanied Dad to his appointments and generally made life easy for him - until he required actual medical care 24/7.   Then we found a wonderful In-Home Health Care service until he passed in 2020.  My sister was there off and on - often showing up without notice - just to keep an eye on things.  It worked really well and we had no problems.
> Otherwise, WE have our names on the lists of 2 Retirement Communities.  Our sons live far away and my father enjoyed his so much.  I'm sure that is the main reason he lived so long after my mother passed.  All of his group said they wished they had moved in sooner - they had so much fun!  All apartments had kitchens but dinner was provided every evening in the dining room.  For those of us who lived away, it was comforting to know he was being looked after!
> Best of luck!


You have great ideas! We are considering in-home services for my mother.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 26, 2022)

If your mom is eligible for Medicaid check the availability of the PACE coordinated care program in her area.

PACE offers coordinated care that helps eligible seniors with the services they need to remain in their home.


----------



## palides2021 (Jul 26, 2022)

Aunt Bea said:


> If your mom is eligible for Medicaid check the availability of the PACE coordinated care program in her area.
> 
> PACE offers coordinated care that helps eligible seniors with the services they need to remain in their home.


Thanks! Will check into it.


----------



## Knight (Jul 26, 2022)

No changes needed. Retirement planning included selling 5 bedroom bi-level home to buy for cash a 3 bedroom ranch.  Reasoning included no stairs to climb, whole house cleaning easier on one level, window cleaning hose &,squeegee done deal. 
Stucco exterior, tile roof part of no maintenance long life cost saving.


----------



## Don M. (Jul 26, 2022)

We're pretty much satisfied with our place....all on one level, with minimal steps, etc.  We do have a basement, but we're very careful to use the hand rails and go slowly.  If we get so old that just cutting the grass or vacuuming the carpet is becoming an issue, we have checked out a couple of area Senior housing centers, and will move there if necessary.


----------



## Teacher Terry (Jul 26, 2022)

When I got divorced I bought a single story condo on the top floor with a elevator. It’s 855 sq ft so easy to keep clean. I am right on town so close to everything.


----------



## Manatee (Jul 27, 2022)

Our condo is ground floor in a 3 story building.  Our assigned parking space is 20' from the front door.  I gave away the lawn mower in 1987 when we bought our first condo.  Haven't missed it yet. We are in a senior complex with 2 rec centers/2 pools.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jul 27, 2022)

palides2021 said:


> Has anyone done this to their house? If so, how much did it cost and are you satisfied with the results?


Just bits and pieces.  I have put grab bars in all bathrooms, that did not cost much.  Even though I don't currently need them I like having the bars there.

The big one is some kind of lift or elevator to our upstairs.  We don't need it now, but the day will come.  I made the stairway 4 ft wide to accommodate one of those stairlifts with room to spare, but my wife hates them.  She wants and actual lift, and that will cost like $30k.  Not sure I need to get up stairs that bad.  Right now the stairs are fine.

Our house and yard takes a lot of maintenance, I sure don't want to move again, but that may end up being the solution.  This is way more room than we need.


----------



## Remy (Jul 27, 2022)

I don't have any plans. I often wish I had bought a condo instead of waiting until I was old enough for a senior mobile park. I'm yet to move from this apartment. But I was worried about neighbors in a condo.

Everyone would want to stay in their home as long as possible but we never know what could happen health wise.


----------



## officerripley (Jul 27, 2022)

Around here, I've heard it's hard to find good in-home health care, even before Covid hit.

There's a book I can't recommend highly enough: _Who Will Take Care of Me When I'm Old: Everything You Need to Know to Be Your Own Best Caregiver_ by Joy Loverde; really opened up my eyes about some stuff, she really tells it like it is.


----------



## dseag2 (Jul 27, 2022)

We have a two-story house, but our master bedroom/bath is on the first floor.  I'm glad to have the stairs up to my home office right now because they force me to be flexible, but when the time comes that I can no longer handle them it will just be closed off.  Not sure what I will do if I become completely disabled, but I'm saving money for home health care or assisted living.


----------



## MickaC (Jul 27, 2022)

Yes I have been starting to make “ Age in Place “ plans.
I do understand that so many want to age in place in their own home.

That would be great, and I wish the best of luck and contentment to those who are choosing that road.

I know many may think I’m too young to be planning this for myself.
Staying in my house, for many years to come, will get me doing a lot of hiring for things.
And when the time comes that I can’t live in my home anymore, the next step may be moving to someplace I don’t want to live in.
I’m much more capable do the preparations at my age of almost 64…….not sure at 80 I would want to do selling, downsizing, etc.
As it is I’m doing this by myself, no matter what age I am, will still have to do it alone.
After my move, and settled in, there will be so much to do that I enjoy, that doesn’t offer me here.

As I age, there will endless assistance for me, if and when I need it…..at no extra fees.
Have taken a lot of searching, thinking, and will take a lot of organizing……but…..the reward in the end is that I’m going to complete the rest of my life where I want to be.


----------



## Blessed (Jul 27, 2022)

I hope to stay in my home.  It is paid off, my son helps with upkeep. It is one floor and easy to move around in with a walker or a wheelchair for the most part.  (I did have someone in a wheelchair here for a while.)The only place it was hard was for the baths, I would need to have a couple of them have the door enlarged if needed.   I will need to have grab bars put in the baths at some point.


----------



## bowmore (Jul 27, 2022)

We are in the process of moving from a 1400 sq ft manufactured home to an 1100 sq ft apartment with an elevator. There are no steps, no maintenance, no problems


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 27, 2022)

I own a 2 bedroom unit in a co-op apartment complex and there's not much I need to do. All maintenance is handled by on site or outside maintenance crews, according to what needs to be done. When I had my bathroom remodeled 24 years ago, I had the contractors add grab bars, one in the shower and one next to the toilet. There are only three steps inside the building and five outside that I have to maneuver. If I ever need a wheelchair, I could do like other disabled neighbors have done and have a ramp entrance to the patio installed, but hopefully that will never become necessary.


----------



## officerripley (Jul 28, 2022)

MickaC said:


> I know many may think I’m too young to be planning this for myself.


I don't think you're too young, I think you're wise to start now. So many people (such as my huzz) keep saying "Oh, when the times comes, I'll think about it but not yet." So it's "not yet, not yet" and then before you know it, the time has already come and now you've got to face expensive (for most people) age-in-place remodeling of your home or trying to find a more suitable place and now you're old and tired which makes everything harder. So I think you're very wise.


----------



## MickaC (Jul 28, 2022)

officerripley said:


> I don't think you're too young, I think you're wise to start now. So many people (such as my huzz) keep saying "Oh, when the times comes, I'll think about it but not yet." So it's "not yet, not yet" and then before you know it, the time has already come and now you've got to face expensive (for most people) age-in-place remodeling of your home or trying to find a more suitable place and now you're old and tired which makes everything harder. So I think you're very wise.


Thank you for your opinion…..means a great deal to me…..as well as opinions of others.
I’m a planner and an organizer…..I need that in my life…..and I set this prior time period for myself, just like you stated…..waiting to the last minute, and being overwhelmed is not for me.
I hope you’re able to plan for yourself and your husband in a workable and stressless manor.
Good luck in your future decisions.


----------



## officerripley (Jul 28, 2022)

MickaC said:


> waiting to the last minute, and being overwhelmed is not for me.


Same here, me too. But my huzz is one of those "not yet, not yet, we've still got plenty of time" people (most men seem to be). But as the book I mentioned above in Post 12 points out, remodeling your house to age-in-place can be expensive and some things just can't be done to your existing house. For instance, we've found out that we can't add a "grab bar" to our existing shower wall since it's granite. You can add grab bars to fiberglass and tile walls but not granite since the granite is put up in a whole slab and the whole slab would have to be torn down and replaced. (Fiberglass is put up in a whole sheet also but is much cheaper and easier to replace.) Some friends of ours have the same granite shower we do and just found this out, so they had to add the grab bar to their guest bathroom shower and now they have to shower in there; they're lucky they have that 2nd bathroom. So it's not always a simple fix to just add a few things to age in place, there's a lot to consider.


----------



## MickaC (Jul 28, 2022)

officerripley said:


> Same here, me too. But my huzz is one of those "not yet, not yet, we've still got plenty of time" people (most men seem to be). But as the book I mentioned above in Post 12 points out, remodeling your house to age-in-place can be expensive and some things just can't be done to your existing house. For instance, we've found out that we can't add a "grab bar" to our existing shower wall since it's granite. You can add grab bars to fiberglass and tile walls but not granite since the granite is put up in a whole slab and the whole slab would have to be torn down and replaced. (Fiberglass is put up in a whole sheet also but is much cheaper and easier to replace.) Some friends of ours have the same granite shower we do and just found this out, so they had to add the grab bar to their guest bathroom shower and now they have to shower in there; they're lucky they have that 2nd bathroom. So it's not always a simple fix to just add a few things to age in place, there's a lot to consider.


You’re so right. Where it may be a plus for some to make adjustments to their home, to be able to stay in their home as long as they can…. But the cost is definitely a factor to consider.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 28, 2022)

We are still living in the same 3 bedroom, one bathroom brick veneer ranch style house that we moved into in 1966. Over the years we've made some improvements but resisted the trend to add another storey or to build a swimming pool in the back yard.

We have already made some modifications for our ageing. Kitchen cupboards with handles that are easy for arthritic hands, vinyl tiles instead of carpets and handles/railings in the toilet, shower and near outside steps of which there are hardly any. Just vertical blinds instead of curtains on the windows to minimise dust.

Our house has been assessed by an OT who recommended new beds and firmer mattresses (now bought) and for Hubby an electric tilt/lift chair (currently being trialled). We have been approved for an aging in place package that will allow us to make further modifications to enable us to stay in our home (with help) for as long as possible. I am interested in a bathroom/toilet refit to allow a personal assistant to shower either of us should that be needed in the years to come. It will involve sacrificing the bath to allow for easy access to the shower and toilet for a wheelchair and/or a helper. Our approved package could also be used to pay for respite care for Hubby in case I need further hospitalisation.

It is my intention that we stay together in our home for as long as possible. Covid has shown me that going into a nursing home is not an option right now and I don't want to sell up and buy another house away from the district that I am so familiar with, and from the friends and services I have nearby.


----------



## officerripley (Jul 28, 2022)

Warrigal said:


> We have been approved for an aging in place package that will allow us to make further modifications to enable us to stay in our home (with help) for as long as possible


I wish the U.S. had something like that; sounds like it would be a good thing.


----------



## Leann (Jul 28, 2022)

I go back and forth on this issue. I have a long-term care policy in the event that I can't live on my own as I age but I'm not sure I was planning to age in place at my house. I love where I live and everything about it but I also wonder how I'm going to keep up with things as I get older.


----------



## MickaC (Jul 28, 2022)

Warrigal said:


> We are still living in the same 3 bedroom, one bathroom brick veneer ranch style house that we moved into in 1966. Over the years we've made some improvements but resisted the trend to add another storey or to build a swimming pool in the back yard.
> 
> We have already made some modifications for our ageing. Kitchen cupboards with handles that are easy for arthritic hands, vinyl tiles instead of carpets and handles/railings in the toilet, shower and near outside steps of which there are hardly any. Just vertical blinds instead of curtains on the windows to minimise dust.
> 
> ...


You’ve made good solid plans…..I hope your plan works out for yourself and your husband for as long as you need.
The best to both of you.


----------



## Leann (Jul 28, 2022)

MickaC said:


> Thank you for your opinion…..means a great deal to me…..as well as opinions of others.
> I’m a planner and an organizer…..I need that in my life…..and I set this prior time period for myself, just like you stated…..waiting to the last minute, and being overwhelmed is not for me.
> I hope you’re able to plan for yourself and your husband in a workable and stressless manor.
> Good luck in your future decisions.


Like you, I'm a planner and organizer. It's the only way I can feel comfortable. And I admire you for taking such a proactive approach to your future, securing it in a lovely location that is affordable to you and will be a wonderful place for the next phase of your life. 

As I said, I go back and forth constantly. I have researched a number of retirement communities, all within a few hundred miles of where I currently live. Affordability is one issue and the other is the finality of it. I take that to mean that it's not yet time for me to make the decision but when I will need to make it, I'll will hopefully know what's best for me.


----------



## Patricia (Jul 28, 2022)

palides2021 said:


> I just returned from my trip to Florida to visit my 88 year old mother (and celebrate her birthday). She lives alone, has difficulty walking due to both  her knees are shot, and she uses a cane and small walker when needed. However, she is quite independent and can cook and wash, and her mind is still sharp. She has several friends who have helped her out in the past. I was only there for 3 weeks, and I did as much as I could to help her - she doesn't drive. Took her to the hair salon, her doctor's appointments, dentist appointment, etc. She kept asking what should she do for the future? Should she stay in her home, or move in with my sister who is a few minutes away?  I told her to stay in her home as long as she can. I also offered for her to move in with me, but the first thing she said was "Your house has a lot of steps." Many changes would have to take place in order for my mom to move in with me.
> 
> That got me to thinking - I plan to stay in  my house for the rest of my life. Is my house ready for me? I started reading up on "Aging in place" where you ready/renovate your house for the future. It would cost me around $9,000 - 20,000 to make the changes.....depending on what I want to do.
> 
> Has anyone done this to their house? If so, how much did it cost and are you satisfied with the results?


Your idea sounds good. I'm not the best to know how to advise otherwise.


----------



## MickaC (Jul 28, 2022)

Leann said:


> Like you, I'm a planner and organizer. It's the only way I can feel comfortable. And I admire you for taking such a proactive approach to your future, securing it in a lovely location that is affordable to you and will be a wonderful place for the next phase of your life.
> 
> As I said, I go back and forth constantly. I have researched a number of retirement communities, all within a few hundred miles of where I currently live. Affordability is one issue and the other is the finality of it. I take that to mean that it's not yet time for me to make the decision but when I will need to make it, I'll will hopefully know what's best for me.


Thank you for sharing Leann, and for your encouragement.
Like you said, when it’s time to set future plans for yourself, you will know when it’s the right time.
I consider myself very fortunate to have the equity to enter into this kind of life style.
Being that I’m alone in this world, I know this is the right choice for me.
My depression has played a part in this decision…..in the last year, I’ve felt things unravel in the wrong direction.
I’m not a social butterfly, so I think this kind of community will be good for me.
And, being in this location, which is only an hour away, I will enjoy many things I’m not able to here…..for example….dog shows, trials and agility…..horticultural events…..and just hearing more life than I hear, here.
Thank you Leann……I hope that your future plans go in the direction you are wanting.


----------



## WheatenLover (Jul 28, 2022)

My cousin, who has MS, can't walk, is in a wheelchair, plans to age in place. He says he will never live in a nursing home. I grok that because I will never live in a nursing home either (unless someone sticks me in one because I'm in a coma).

His house was built in 1860, and it is all set with modifications. He recently bought a stairlift, not for himself, but in case I have trouble walking up the stairs. He is a very thoughtful person, although I hope I never need the stairlift (they move too slowly for me).

He hasn't been upstairs in his house for 5 or 6 years, so I suspect he'll try to find a way to use that chairlift. He has what he calls "a meat hook", which picks him up and deposits him somewhere else. I'm not familiar with these contraptions, and I wonder if it will help him to be able to use the chair lift.

It must be very frustrating for this formerly super-active man to be going through this. But you'd never know it because he is always cheerful and his house is "a happy place".


----------



## funsearcher! (Jul 29, 2022)

I am in a ground floor unit with a patio, zero clearance entry.


----------



## MickaC (Jul 29, 2022)

funsearcher! said:


> I am in a ground floor unit with a patio, zero clearance entry.


What do you mean by, zero clearance entry.


----------



## funsearcher! (Jul 29, 2022)

MickaC said:


> What do you mean by, zero clearance entry.


Hardly any threshold to step over, or roll wheels over.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 30, 2022)

People who are in reasonably good shape physically and mentally can continue living on their own, if that's their preference. And of course, these decisions are not necessarily "final;" people may make different decisions later.

The main problem that I am aware of is steps. Anyone in that age bracket still living on their own should be in a condo, or a one-level house.   Living and raising a family in multi-level houses was never a problem for me. I galloped up and down the stairs with the best of them, never giving it a thought. Now, I'm glad to be in a one-level condo. And I'm not even disabled. Stairs are dangerous to the elderly, especially if they are living alone.


----------



## officerripley (Jul 30, 2022)

Sunny said:


> People who are in reasonably good shape physically and mentally can continue living on their own, if that's their preference. And of course, these decisions are not necessarily "final;" people may make different decisions later.
> 
> The main problem that I am aware of is steps. Anyone in that age bracket still living on their own should be in a condo, or a one-level house.   Living and raising a family in multi-level houses was never a problem for me. I galloped up and down the stairs with the best of them, never giving it a thought. Now, I'm glad to be in a one-level condo. And I'm not even disabled. Stairs are dangerous to the elderly, especially if they are living alone.


Very true. Unfortunately, around here and too many other places if a senior wants to live in something other than a tiny apartment, about the only affordable option is a mobile home in a park. And mobile homes all have to be accessed by steps or a ramp or a lift. Most parks around here won't allow a ramp to be put in since there usually isn't enough space for the ramp to be long enough to be safe. (Some people try installing the ramp anyway, but when my dad tried this, the ramp contractor wouldn't do it, was afraid of being fined or losing his license.) So then you have to get a home stair lift, which I hear you can buy good used ones since they're made so well but that is still money you have to spend. And most mobile home parks around here are far away--in some cases, miles & miles--from any stores, etc., I guess since that's where to open land is to put a park in. So then once you can no longer drive, that also becomes an issue.


----------



## Murrmurr (Aug 1, 2022)

officerripley said:


> I wish the U.S. had something like that; sounds like it would be a good thing.


www.habitat.org


----------



## officerripley (Aug 1, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> www.habitat.org


Wow, thanks, Murrmurr, I didn't know Habitat even did that. My deal, as I've bored everyone here on SF with already is I don't wanna age in place; I want to move to something smaller and closer to stuff, but Huzz refuses, oh well.


----------



## Murrmurr (Aug 1, 2022)

officerripley said:


> Very true. Unfortunately, around here and too many other places if a senior wants to live in something other than a tiny apartment, about the only affordable option is a mobile home in a park. And mobile homes all have to be accessed by steps or a ramp or a lift. Most parks around here won't allow a ramp to be put in since there usually isn't enough space for the ramp to be long enough to be safe. (Some people try installing the ramp anyway, but when my dad tried this, the ramp contractor wouldn't do it, was afraid of being fined or losing his license.) So then you have to get a home stair lift, which I hear you can buy good used ones since they're made so well but that is still money you have to spend. And most mobile home parks around here are far away--in some cases, miles & miles--from any stores, etc., I guess since that's where to open land is to put a park in. So then once you can no longer drive, that also becomes an issue.


That "ramp contractor" should have suggested a ramp style that would fit. Like one that goes down half way to a small landing where you do a 180 and go down the rest of the way. Try another contractor, Officer. Wouldn't hurt to have a _real_ one check it out.


----------



## officerripley (Aug 1, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> That "ramp contractor" should have suggested a ramp style that would fit. Like one that goes down half way to a small landing where you do a 180 and go down the rest of the way. Try another contractor, Officer. Wouldn't hurt to have a _real_ one check it out.


Thanks, anyway, Murrmurr but my dad has passed away. He did contact a real contractor; he contacted a licensed one recommended to him by the one company here in town that sells chair lifts and does chair lift/van conversions, etc. Dad said when the contractor said sorry, not enough room to put in a long-enough-to-be-safe ramp, never be able to get a permit for it. (I kind of suspect that the park management may not have agreed to the 180-landing you spoke of; a lot of the parks around here are so strict, one park even at one time said no ramps or chair lifts at all; I think somebody got the ADA after 'em; I notice their ad no longer says that.) 

Anyway, Dad told the contractor hey do we really need to worry about the permit, I won't tell anybody if you don't. And the guy said he really didn't want to do anything without a permit; that he'd known of contractors who had lost their licenses or got fined because how it usually happens, he said is: somebody goes to the county to get a permit to put in a ramp, for instance. County comes out and says, nope not enough room for a safe ramp. Homeowner says, how come that guy over there's got one; he doesn't have any more room than I do. County inspector says, Hmm that's a good question, and goes over and knocks on the ramp owner's door and says 3 things: 1) You never applied for a permit for this so you'll be fined; 2) Since we never would've issued a permit for this since it's unsafe, you need to get it removed by such-and-such a date and there'll be a fine of $whatever a day after that date 'till it is removed; and last but not least 3) who put this in for you? So the contractor had said he'd seen that happen a lot here so that's why he wouldn't attempt it. (My late stepdad was a building contractor and said that this county was the worst one he'd ever had to work with.)


----------



## Murrmurr (Aug 1, 2022)

officerripley said:


> . (My late stepdad was a building contractor and said that this county was the worst one he'd ever had to work with.)


I think that's true in the whole state....or at least every county south of Redding.


----------



## funsearcher! (Aug 1, 2022)

I have a brother who lives in a 2 story house, with his bedroom and bathroom both upstairs. He is very active, but he can't expect to do those stairs forever, can he?? he just laughs at me when i visit him and can't handle the stairs multiple times a day.


----------



## mrstime (Aug 1, 2022)

It is very hard to find homes in Canada with no basement. Doctor told me 40 years ago to stay off stairs, yeah right (sarcasm). 17 years ago we bought a very nice mobile home in a senior park. 3 steps and now a ramp. We love it, however it is now too much for DH to keep up with the maintenance. So we are hiring people to do those jobs for us, but I don't know how long we can do that . We may have to go into an old folks home.


----------



## Manatee (Aug 4, 2022)

We have had 9 homes in 4 states, but never had a basement.  What I miss is having a garage.  At 88, I still like to tinker once in a while.

If you research "Universal design" there is quite a lot of useful information available.


----------



## leastlongprime (Nov 11, 2022)

We moved from our semi rural rancher (38 years) with huge garden and fruit trees to a urban condo building with elevator at 68/71yo. Condo unit was built for senior living but the builder decided on unrestricted condos. Walk score 90. Flat land. Will die here. Our son is a mile away and he has a big house with yard and garden.


----------

